# Efffect Filters in Transitions



## davkaz (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys,

I made a pack with 20 stinger transitions for my community (I am teaching how to use OBS), I did all the transitions in red color.

Is it possible to add Hue/Saturation (with Effect Filter - Color Correction - Hue Shift) to the stinger transitions?

My idea was that people who downloaded the transitions could change their colors within the OBS, is that possible?

If not, here is a great addition suggestion for the next OBS updates.

Thanks!


----------



## Surn (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes, I had a PR request with this already coded.
PR Request to Add Color to Luma Transitions

I am sure that I could code something for Stingers also.


----------



## podonnell (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi,

Was this ever made possible? Would love to add Chroma Key to a Stinger transition.


----------

